# Live Irish Music Pubs...



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

...more specifically those in and around Kerry in Ireland 

As me and Mrs Dub are touring the 'Ring of Kerry' in a couple of weeks I fancied getting into a traditional Irish boozer that had live music. Can anyone recommend such a place please? 

I'd be interested in one that had an 'open mic' night too as I have been practicising my 'potato based ballads' 

Ta- PAul


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

Dowlings Caravan & Camping Park, Glengarriff, Co Cork 
chapter


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

chapter said:


> Dowlings Caravan & Camping Park, Glengarriff, Co Cork
> chapter


I found that in a camp book - it even says something about 'visiting musicians' being welcome so thats now a definite target


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Paul,its been a few years since I was in Kerry so can't recall names of pubs,but don't worry you'll find live "trad" being played all over,specially in that area.

If your a musician yourself they'll be loads of opportunities to join in,quite often a session will just involve a few locals who get together in a snug to have a jam as oppose to a formal put on by the pub do  

Have fun


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

I can remember it being every pup on a Sunday evening after church.

Not much good to you now though.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

>> Live Irish Music Pubs...

So I guess this implies that there are Dead Irish Music Pubs...

Alas poor Pot and Kettle I knew it well......


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

i'm living in west cork myself and have to admit that sessions down here can be few and far between...

dowlings should be a good suggestion - although the blue loo or bernard harringtons in glengarriff often have something on. most of the pub music in west cork caters for the cAw crowd...

the nearest regular session to glengarriff that I know would be in ballydehob - there's usually a good session on a friday evening, although most of the musicians, like myself, are "blow-ins".

i'll suggest that kerry is better for sessions - there'll be plenty laid on for tourists in killarney...

maybe if you pm me whilst you're over, I can bring along my banjo and accompany you - i've been looking for an excuse for a night at dowlings, as i've heard he is a really good piper???

slainte

chris


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Chris - I tried PM but it kept failing so...

thanks for all of that - we had decided to head for Dowlings as I got three suggestions to go there. 

I'd love to meet up - I an only an amateurnguitarist but I do fancy a go whilst on the Isle. I often play with my fiddle playing neighbour Des and we do half a dozen few trad Irish tunes 

Carrickfergus is a personal fav 
Brown Eyed Girl is a fav Van tune 
Bantry Bay and Star of the county down are a couple of more of my tunes 

I like Fields of Gold (Sting), Take it easy and Lyin Eyes (both Eagles) area couple of my non Irish tunes 

Let me know if you are up for it! And of so send me a couple of tunes of yours I could have a go at 

Cheers 
Paul


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i've had some great nights there its a family run site 
mary runs the site and the bar and her husband is the piper 
chapter


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

hilldweller said:


> >> Live Irish Music Pubs...
> 
> So I guess this implies that there are Dead Irish Music Pubs...


Thanks for your help :roll:


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

jdub - did you get my pm?

chris


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

If you are heading twords Clare there is always Traditional Irish Music in the three Pubs in Doolin every day.and night. 

Aido


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

chrisblack said:


> jdub - did you get my pm?
> 
> chris


Yep and I replied above as it failed otherwise - would love to meet up and co-join guitar with banjo/mandolin chord-ship 

my mobile is 07725 212753 

Hope we can hook up 

Paul


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks Paul...

when are you coming over and will you have that mob with you?

chris


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

chrisblack said:


> thanks Paul...
> 
> when are you coming over and will you have that mob with you?
> 
> chris


We will be 'near' you around about the 10th/11th and yes I will hace that mobile number with me.

We will also god willing be on the internet


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi Paul

Sorry - not sure whether I'll be available those few dates - firstly am working during the week and secondly it's one of my lads b'day on the 10th, which means 3 days of family party, kidsparty, trip out...

Still - mail me when you're around and if I can make it, I will.

Chris


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

hey Paul

sorry we didn't manage to hook up. i've ended up bringing the lads out and am in allihies... hope your tour is going well and that you found some music... the fleadh is on in kenmare sometime round now - it may be worth a spin down there.

chris


----------

